# Left 4 Dead 2



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 1, 2009)

http://store.steampowered.com/news/2552/

Teaser Video:
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/ne...d_2_announced_4_new_survivors_5_new_campaigns


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 1, 2009)

> Introducing the AI Director 2.0, L4D's dynamic gameplay is taken to the next level by giving the Director the ability to procedurally change weather effects, world objects, and pathways in addition to tailoring the enemy population, effects, and sounds to match the players' performance. The result is a unique game session custom fitted to provide a satisfying and uniquely challenging experience each time the game is played.


That sounds really cool. If it's pulled off well it would make the game more than worth buying.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 1, 2009)

I wish they would just add more content for the first game, which is already lacking tons of content.  New maps, new missions, new achievements, new weapons, so forth.

Sounds to me like they are just creating a whole new game and skimping out on the first one.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 1, 2009)

imho they should really stick with the old characters... in fact they should stick with the whole old game as tlarkin said... just add more content.


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ha, I was watching the unveiling of this game at the E3 Conference. It looks pretty sick! 
The Power of a Chainsaw.


----------



## vinnie107 (Jun 1, 2009)

I havent even got the first one yet


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Jun 1, 2009)

This is really cool but I really feel abandoned on the first game. They haven't even released the SDK yet!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 1, 2009)

The first one is way too short, I hope the second one has a longer MP mission.


----------



## epidemik (Jun 1, 2009)

vinnie107 said:


> I havent even got the first one yet



Exactly. Thats BS. You cant release a sequal when the first game is still full price. Im pissed. Way too soon. I'd be down with like Q1 2010 but this is too soon after the first game.



tlarkin said:


> I wish they would just add more content for the first game, which is already lacking tons of content.  New maps, new missions, new achievements, new weapons, so forth.
> 
> Sounds to me like they are just creating a whole new game and skimping out on the first one.



Yeah, they need to update content like they do with tf2. Theres tons more stuff always coming out in TF2. L4D is pretty weak right now, definitely not ready to blow another 50$ on a new game. 

Not cool valve, not cool. 

And does anyone else think it looks sorta cartoony, are they doing that on purpose?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 1, 2009)

epidemik said:


> And does anyone else think it looks sorta cartoony, are they doing that on purpose?



yeah, I agree... and the characters look all wrong! ah well, the original l4d characters weren't right either.


----------



## Concept-V (Jun 1, 2009)

Is Left 4 Dead a real good zombie game? That's what I'm looking for. Something scary like Doom 3 but with Zombies.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 1, 2009)

Concept-V said:


> Is Left 4 Dead a real good zombie game? That's what I'm looking for. Something scary like Doom 3 but with Zombies.



yessir, it's awesome!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

Concept-V said:


> Is Left 4 Dead a real good zombie game? That's what I'm looking for. Something scary like Doom 3 but with Zombies.



Or Killing Floor.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2009)

need knife!!!!! i've been wanting a knife for L4D. 

and maybe a BFG when the horde comes!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

jnskyliner34 said:


> need knife!!!!! i've been wanting a knife for L4D.
> 
> and maybe a BFG when the horde comes!





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_Floor_(mod)#Melee_weapons



> Melee weapons
> 
> * Knife: The basic melee weapon. This weapon is used mostly for running purposes, as wielding a melee weapon allows characters the mobility to run.
> * Broken Pipe: A balanced combination between speed and power, useful against masses of weak enemies like Clots, Stalkers and Crawlers.
> ...


----------



## Concept-V (Jun 2, 2009)

How is the online play? Is it humans vs zombies? Or humans vs humans? Zombies vs Zombies?


----------



## kobaj (Jun 2, 2009)

I really do agree with what everyone is saying, they are releasing it too early. But first off, its valve. Half life 2: 14 months late. Left 4 Dead original, 5 months late. We probably wont see this till Q2 2010 anyway, so dont get your britches in a bunch.

However, if they somehow release something on time (hahaha) I can potentially see why, using this post.



epidemik said:


> Yeah, they need to update content like they do with tf2. Theres tons more stuff always coming out in TF2. L4D is pretty weak right now, definitely not ready to blow another 50$ on a new game.



Some people (including me) absolutely HATE what TF2 has turned into. It used to be such a simple game that you could join and leave, come back a month later and you would still understand it. 

With all these updates they are scaring away people who used to play, and new members who dont want to get mixed up in all the update mess. So with l4d, they are letting the original stay original, and if you want to try the new route, its not an un-doable patch, but a whole nother game.

Anyway, thats just my .04 cents ;D.

P.S. I love Valves cinema, and I love their movies.


----------



## MorningWood (Jun 2, 2009)

You're kidding?  A second one?  Thats awesome news.


The game was a top-seller.  Thats why they havnt bothered to down the price if its still in high demand.  They arnt going to lower the price soon either because they are milking it as much as possible until l4d2.  They need all the money they can get to process the next project


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

> Supported by a $10+ million marketing campaign, Left 4 Dead has sold over 2.5 million retail copies since it was released in November of 2008. Left 4 Dead 2 is targeted for release on Xbox 360 and the PC on November 17, 2009, and will be launched worldwide with a multi-million dollar marketing campaign across TV, Outdoor, and Online.



Just my opinion, but I think it'll be released on or near the set date. 



And why release all of this new content in another DLC, when you can create another game, and make more money. If you're trying to hype a game, with billboard and commercial advertisements, how will that work if you're advertising another DLC? Now, another game, makes more sense.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 2, 2009)

Concept-V said:


> How is the online play? Is it humans vs zombies? Or humans vs humans? Zombies vs Zombies?



The online play is great.

It's co-op, so there are four survivors that play through several individual stories and fight tons of zombies.


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 2, 2009)

The survival is starting to piss me off though. No matter how hard you try, your team's performance starts to decrease each round.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 2, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> The survival is starting to piss me off though. No matter how hard you try, your team's performance starts to decrease each round.



Survival is crazy when you turn on the cheats... the map gets filled with zombies EVERYWHERE after a while and it's only over when everyone gets pinned down by a hunter.


----------



## epidemik (Jun 2, 2009)

kobaj said:


> Some people (including me) absolutely HATE what TF2 has turned into. It used to be such a simple game that you could join and leave, come back a month later and you would still understand it.



Hmm. Id say that they were doing a pretty good job at keeping it basic while adding a lot more content (maps and some weapons) until the last update. 

Seems like just about everyone hated it. The unlocks are confusing even for people who play the game and the randomness is stupid and obnoxious.


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Survival is crazy when you turn on the cheats... the map gets filled with zombies EVERYWHERE after a while and it's only over when everyone gets pinned down by a hunter.



Ha, I have to try it with cheats!


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Jun 2, 2009)

Another question: Valve can pump out two Left 4 Deads in just a few months yet it takes them years between these Half-Life 2 "mini" episodes? Interesting. I'd rather see Half-Life 2: Episode 3 before I see another Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 2, 2009)

Redbull{wings} said:


> Another question: Valve can pump out two Left 4 Deads in just a few months yet it takes them years between these Half-Life 2 "mini" episodes? Interesting. I'd rather see Half-Life 2: Episode 3 before I see another Left 4 Dead.



+1 And it'd better be nice and long... ep1 has got to be one of shortest games ever.


----------



## Concept-V (Jun 2, 2009)

I want a Zombie game where you play online human vs zombies, and if a zombie gets you, you become a zombie.  The winner of course is the last standing human.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

Concept-V said:


> I want a Zombie game where you play online human vs zombies, and if a zombie gets you, you become a zombie.  The winner of course is the last standing human.



Then you want the CSS Zombie Mod then..
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=css+zombie+mod&cts=1243911344688&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 2, 2009)

redbull{wings} said:


> another question: Valve can pump out two left 4 deads in just a few months yet it takes them years between these half-life 2 "mini" episodes? Interesting. I'd rather see half-life 2: Episode 3 before i see another left 4 dead.



+1




g4m3rof1337 said:


> Then you want the CSS Zombie Mod then..
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=css+zombie+mod&cts=1243911344688&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10



Eh most people just camp on those makes it really annoying to me. Though its not near as bad as the zombie mod on CS where they totem pole you the entire round.


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 2, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Then you want the CSS Zombie Mod then..
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=css+zombie+mod&cts=1243911344688&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10



Dude, that's like in Call of Duty 2.  It's one zombie vs. 30 "hunters" and if the zombie gets you, you become one. I love it. Really Addicting.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 2, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Then you want the CSS Zombie Mod then..
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=css+zombie+mod&cts=1243911344688&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10



Or HL2 Zombie Panic... same idea.

http://www.zombiepanic.org/site/index.php


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Or HL2 Zombie Panic... same idea.
> 
> http://www.zombiepanic.org/site/index.php



Still not an authentic zombie game in my eyes..


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Some company should make a zombie game where its like Grand Theft Auto 4 where you have a whole big city and then you have a bunch of weapons and you can have multiplayer for like 50 people.  Kinda like Dead Island.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Some company should make a zombie game where its like Grand Theft Auto 4 where you have a whole big city and then you have a bunch of weapons and you can have multiplayer for like 50 people.  Kinda like Dead Island.



How about a large user created L4D map?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

Some gameplay:
http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/14352245/left-4-dead-2/videos/l4d2_gmp_dockstart_052809.html


----------



## Shane (Jun 2, 2009)

Hell yeah!!!

Did i see Axes and chainsaws?  :good:


----------



## Shane (Jun 2, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Some gameplay:
> http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/14352245/left-4-dead-2/videos/l4d2_gmp_dockstart_052809.html



To me it does just look like a modded/re-skinned of LEFT 4 DEAD as it is with some better graphics and added weapons etc.

I hope its not going to cost the earth,Doubt il pay over £20 for it.

We will see


----------



## Concept-V (Jun 2, 2009)

Does Halo 3 have Zombie mode?


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 2, 2009)

I wonder if the silencers help you not get noticed when firing that, uzi or whatever SMG that is?


----------



## Aloush (Jun 2, 2009)

That looks very nice 
Can't wait


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> I wonder if the silencers help you not get noticed when firing that, uzi or whatever SMG that is?



That'd be interesting. I'm wondering how that fire shooting works.. Apparently if you get set on fire, you show fire bullets..


----------



## WeatherMan (Jun 2, 2009)

When is the release date?

Sorry I haven't looked over this thread, I'm too busy playing L4D 

This year looks pretty good now, L4D2, soon? NFS Shift looks like its shaping up + Online, Alan wake has apparently got some fresh news and I'm also looking forward to TES4 & Diablo 3


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 2, 2009)

The release date is in November of this year.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to later this year, so many awesome games are coming out.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> The release date is in November of this year.


Yeah, but who knows if a game will come out before then that will blow L4D2 out of the water.  Probably not, but who knows


----------



## trapar (Jun 2, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1257820 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but who knows if a game will come out before then that will blow L4D2 out of the water.  Probably not, but who knows



Actually some games that I'm looking forward to this winter would have to be Bioshock 2, CoD Modern Warfare 2, and Assasin's Creed 2. Oh wow, almost all of them have the number two in them. They should just call the sequel to Left 4 Dead, "Left 2 Die".


----------



## Concept-V (Jun 3, 2009)

trapar said:


> Actually some games that I'm looking forward to this winter would have to be Bioshock 2, CoD Modern Warfare 2, and Assasin's Creed 2. Oh wow, almost all of them have the number two in them. They should just call the sequel to Left 4 Dead, "Left 2 Die".



I think Left 2 Die would have been a better title for the first game, and the second game should have been called Left 4 Dead.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 3, 2009)

Concept-V said:


> I think Left 2 Die would have been a better title for the first game, and the second game should have been called Left 4 Dead.



That wouldn't play into the fact that it is a _4 player_ game though.


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 3, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> That wouldn't play into the fact that it is a _4 player_ game though.



Lol! i was talking to friends about that and we said that there should be more players in the game but then taht would defeat the point of the title. It wouuld have to be like Left 6 Dead or something like that.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 3, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Lol! i was talking to friends about that and we said that there should be more players in the game but then taht would defeat the point of the title. It wouuld have to be like Left 6 Dead or something like that.



But that wouldn't work on the 360 version.


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 29, 2009)

Alright sort of reviving, but I just bought it from steam (pre-release thingo) and I should be playing the demo within hours!!
I just bought L4D as well, even though it's getting a little late, it would be good to play them in sequel lol.


----------



## Shane (Oct 29, 2009)

I might not bother buying L4D2,Valve has realy peed off alot of L4D1 players by not releasing those updates,extra maps,extra monsters they promised us!

Basicly they want us to pay again...for a revamped L4D1 which imo, isnt worth what theyre asking even at the pre-order discounted price.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 29, 2009)

I didnt really like L4D1 to be honest.   the gameplay is just too fast, it just feels like CS:S with a zombie mod rather than a own game.
and the teammate npc's constantly walk into your line of fire.

I think Dead Space is a much better horror game, hope they make a 2nd one of that one.


----------



## Shane (Oct 29, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I didnt really like L4D1 to be honest.   the gameplay is just too fast, it just feels like CS:S with a zombie mod rather than a own game.
> and the teammate npc's constantly walk into your line of fire.
> 
> I think Dead Space is a much better horror game, hope they make a 2nd one of that one.



I liked l4d at first,But after a while it got repetative and boring,which i expect l4d2 will end up going the same when valve doesnt bother to make more maps or add new weapons!

I know what your saying about teammates walking in the line of fire,its annoying especialy when your walking through doorways.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 29, 2009)

the thing is tough... I want a zombie game to be scary.   L4D isnt scary, its just running around killing moving bodies.
Dead Space I actually found to be pretty scary. (as in, really scary.  )


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 29, 2009)

Archangel said:


> the thing is tough... I want a zombie game to be scary.   *L*4D isnt scary, its just running around killing moving bodies.
> Dead Space I actually found to be pretty scary. (as in, really scary.  )



Fixed it

Hmm I might have to try out Dead Space then...
I think they meant L4D to be like that though, just a representation of a Zombie-Apocalypse, so yea I did like it, just not the whole same thing over and over...


----------



## Archangel (Oct 29, 2009)

fixed what?


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 29, 2009)

Archangel said:


> fixed what?



... that isn't very nice
You went F4D not L4D but then you...


----------



## Aastii (Oct 29, 2009)

awildgoose said:


> ... that isn't very nice
> You went F4D not L4D but then you...



goosey is making stuff up again


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 29, 2009)

It is too early to make a judgment call on L4D2.  It may be so much new content it is worth paying for it like a new game.

I am going to wait until it is released and read up on many different reviews before I decide to buy it or not, but I will probably buy it.  I haven't been spending much money lately so I got sort of surplus.


----------



## Enjoi (Oct 29, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I didnt really like L4D1 to be honest.   the gameplay is just too fast, it just feels like CS:S with a zombie mod rather than a own game.
> and the teammate npc's constantly walk into your line of fire.
> 
> I think Dead Space is a much better horror game, hope they make a 2nd one of that one.



+1

Well, everything except the Dead Space part. 

L4D was very fun for a few campaigns, but after that I started to wonder why I was doing the same thing over and over again. The game should have come with twice as many campaigns, three times the weapons, and just overall more variety. It felt like every time I played was a carbon copy of the last, and the thing about "no two games being the same because zombie hordes will come at different times".... well, that was the most ridiculous marketing line of crap I have ever heard. They spun it off as something revolutionary. Which obviously it was not.


----------



## Cromewell (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the vs mode of L4D, to me that's what the game is about. Playing through against the computer just isn't interesting, it's predicable. Playing against 4 people who will work together to screw you over in many new and interesting ways is much more fun


----------



## Aastii (Oct 29, 2009)

Enjoi said:


> +1
> 
> Well, everything except the Dead Space part.
> 
> L4D was very fun for a few campaigns, but after that I started to wonder why I was doing the same thing over and over again. The game should have come with twice as many campaigns, three times the weapons, and just overall more variety. It felt like every time I played was a carbon copy of the last, and the thing about "no two games being the same because zombie hordes will come at different times".... well, that was the most ridiculous marketing line of crap I have ever heard. They spun it off as something revolutionary. Which obviously it was not.



+1, I think they should have put some customisability in there


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 30, 2009)

Aastii said:


> goosey is making stuff up again



I am not, would I do that???

Anyway so this is taking a long time to download, so I think there is a new engine (been mentioned already?) but in a couple I will tell y'all how it's going


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok its all done check out screenshot thread and video thread for the vids and pics


----------



## Machin3 (Nov 17, 2009)

Resurrection of the thread.  Approximately 15 more minutes to the release of Left 4 Dead 2!


----------



## brian (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm, their late!


----------



## Droogie (Nov 17, 2009)

from what I played in the demo, it seems like a re-hash of the first one, which don't get me wrong was fun, but very repetitive.   maybe i'll get it when the price drops, the VS mode is still a lot of fun.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm going to get it from Steam tomorrow during the day, hopefully the servers won't be slow.


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 17, 2009)

I pre-purchased it which pre-loaded it but now it's pre-loading again... well from 99% this past 5 minutes!

EDIT: 1 second after posting it finished!


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 17, 2009)

Just found out why it was delayed (from the L4D2 forum)



> mikeblas: We've found a crashing bug at the last moment.
> mikeblas: We think it's fixed, but aren't sure, and are testing.
> mikeblas: We'll release the game when we're sure we have a fix.



Mikeblas is a admin or something and this was from the chatroom:good:


----------



## Machin3 (Nov 17, 2009)

awildgoose said:


> Just found out why it was delayed (from the L4D2 forum)
> 
> 
> 
> Mikeblas is a admin or something and this was from the chatroom:good:



Yea, everything is always on "Steam-time." At least its available now to play. Finally!


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 17, 2009)

I might be playing by tonight


----------



## mtb211 (Nov 17, 2009)

ill be playing it in a couple hours when I get home from work, I hope its a good game, I shelled out 44 usd for it


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep it is awesome, I couldn't play for that long last night 'cus of a blackout but yea it's awesome.

CHAINSAW FTW!!!


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 18, 2009)

Should I buy it?

Ugh it hasn't been released yet


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 18, 2009)

Bootup05 said:


> Should I buy it?



Yes.


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 18, 2009)

I can play on Friday 

lol.


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 18, 2009)

Bootup05 said:


> I can play on Friday
> 
> lol.



I can't.

Un-lol.

It's still a great game and when we play (you know you want to ) I will get a even higher ping


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 18, 2009)

I played through that heavy rain campaign last night and holy crap, is that level bad ass.  I mean the sounds the rain makes when you are outside or inside is awesome, and the rain storms man scary stuff.

This game also has improved performance.  I am running 1680 x 1050 with everything on high level plus max AA, and I am rocking 80+ fps.  I mean it never lagged on me once.

The new director AI is a lot less forgiving as well.  This game just got a lot harder.  I find that normal in L4D2 is about on par with expert on L4D 1.  Not quite as hard as expert on L4D1, but advanced and expert on L4D 2 are both harder than L4D1.

I noticed that the director also seemed to pick on the most injured person.  No idea if that was coincidence or that it really does that.


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 18, 2009)

Should I buy this?

MW2
or DiRT 2

Hmm now theres a decision lol..


----------



## Droogie (Nov 18, 2009)

^ Mw2, without question.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 18, 2009)

Droogie said:


> ^ Mw2, without question.



I was told MW2 is over hyped.  I admit I have not played it myself and while I liked COD4, it got old for me.

I will end up buying it most likely, when the price goes down.


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 18, 2009)

& When the virus circling all the p2p severs inside the game gets fixed


----------



## Droogie (Nov 18, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> I was told MW2 is over hyped.  I admit I have not played it myself and while I liked COD4, it got old for me.
> 
> I will end up buying it most likely, when the price goes down.



It's a great game, worth buying I'd say.  I got bored of cod4 too, and I'll probably get bored of this one, but it should last awhile anyway.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 18, 2009)

Droogie said:


> It's a great game, worth buying I'd say.  I got bored of cod4 too, and I'll probably get bored of this one, but it should last awhile anyway.



That is why I bought COD4 when it was only $30....

I did not buy CODWaW either.  I like L4D a lot since it is pretty unique game play.  L4D2 is definitely a ton harder and way improved AI.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 18, 2009)

MW2 for PC has a 2/5 star rating on Amazon


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 18, 2009)

The biggest complaint I get is that MW2 has low recoil and too large of hit boxes.  I was told it was for noobs, to quote a friend of mine on steam.  

I haven't played it yet though.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 18, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1360893 said:
			
		

> MW2 for PC has a 2/5 star rating on Amazon



lets be fair, the majority of PC gamers spend quite a while on the thing called the internet, and as console gamers are usually pretty casual players who spend time on their xbox or PS3, badmouthing the one that they don't have and both bad mouthing PC gamers whenever someone says "I game on my PC, not my console", they don't tend to use the internet an aweful lot compared to PC gamers, other than to go on facebook and virtually socialise and feel they are up to date with technology bceause they can change their status.

Now, go to IW forums, look at this thread, hell just do a google search for modern warfare 2, I would imagine on the first page atleast 3 or 4 of them would have some PC gamer slagging off the lack of mods, dedi servers, clan support, console etc etc. 

That game abuse is on the internet, amazon and its ratings is on the internet, Pc gamers are on the internet, guess why the rating is so low...on the internet 



tlarkin said:


> The biggest complaint I get is that MW2 has low recoil and too large of hit boxes.  I was told it was for noobs, to quote a friend of mine on steam.
> 
> I haven't played it yet though.


I think when firing from the hip it is actually much less accurate than CoD4, down sights though, the opposite, I know on CoD4 and WaW just about wherever your sights were, the bullets would land, but on MW2 the recoil is nil on just about every gun, especially snipers (including semi-auto snipers!!) and bullets go within a 10 pixel radius of the red dot, iron sights, whatever you are using to aim


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 19, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> I played through that heavy rain campaign last night and holy crap, is that level bad ass.  I mean the sounds the rain makes when you are outside or inside is awesome, and the rain storms man scary stuff.
> 
> This game also has improved performance.  I am running 1680 x 1050 with everything on high level plus max AA, and I am rocking 80+ fps.  I mean it never lagged on me once.
> 
> ...



Yay someone else who likes this game. I finished the whole thing and there are some creepy parts. Like going through the carnival is just... holy crap.

And yes it is harder, I think it is because of the new AI director and such.
Plus I think it is meant to pick on the most injured person probably because they are the slowest and zombies like blood?



Bootup05 said:


> Should I buy this?
> 
> MW2
> or DiRT 2
> ...



This. 


And guys remember this is a L4D2 thread not MW2


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 26, 2009)

Is this game worth $50? lol


----------



## epidemik (Nov 26, 2009)

Bootup05 said:


> Is this game worth $50? lol



$30 on Black Friday @ Gamestop 
Considering picking it up. Based on the demo, Id say no way I'm paying 50 for it but $30 is an awesome price. 

http://news.bigdownload.com/2009/11/19/gamestop-black-friday-sales-include-left-4-dead-2-at-29-99/


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 26, 2009)

Lol im in the UK 

Steam has it online for $50

I can get it in GAME for $41


----------



## mtb211 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've only played the game a bit, I was too busy fixing my new pc 

butt I'd say its a very good game, def worth 40 bones, 50 is a lot.... Its hard to say


----------



## linkin (Nov 28, 2009)

EB Games has L4D2 for $30


----------



## zombine210 (Nov 28, 2009)

just finished playing the demo here's my thoughts:

1) single player campaign is better than online. most peeps are cool, but there was this one guy that kept going ahead of us to hide and teh zombies overwhelmed us. jaskass. the ai was pretty good at sticking together and helped me when i was down. nice 

B) graphics are mediocre for a 2009 game. i know, i know, graphics aren't everything. but i think a good looking zombie would add more to the atmosphere of the game than a shitty looking one. :gun:

*edit*: actually, the graphics aren't too bad. it's a fast pace game, the only time you notice the graphics is when you're reloading and patching yourself up. meh

cuatro: finding random weapons at random spots didn't make much sense. they should probably be at specific waypoints, not just thrown about in the street. 

V -  not worth a 'new game' price. it's basically zombie panic! with lots more zombies.  i think i'll pass on this one.


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 28, 2009)

I love this game and it is worth $50 but if you can get it for lower than do it.
Steam is having a 25% off soon or now or something like that.


----------



## Scubie67 (Nov 28, 2009)

awildgoose said:


> I love this game and it is worth $50 but if you can get it for lower than do it.
> Steam is having a 25% off soon or now or something like that.



 Can u get this game in Aussieland?

 Wasnt it one of the banned games?


----------



## Masterfulks (Nov 28, 2009)

Scubie67 said:


> Can u get this game in Aussieland?
> 
> Wasnt it one of the banned games?



Last I read you can get a neutered version.


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 29, 2009)

Scubie67 said:


> Can u get this game in Aussieland?
> 
> Wasnt it one of the banned games?



Omg how many times have I answered this question.
FFS *yes you can get this bloody game in Australia! It is a bit censored but you can change that!
I would not have said "I love this game" if I didn't have it*


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 29, 2009)

It is worth the money, they put a lot into the new version.  I think the versus mode still needs a bit tweaking.  The realism mode is beyond impossible.  I don't think many people could actually complete every campaign on realism mode.


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes they have put a lot of effort into this game. In L4D they said that it changes because the hordes come at different times and the zombies and guns aren't in the same place all the time.
This time they have all that but also the way you have to go, many times there is more than one way to go and sometimes one way is blocked but the next time it isn't blocked etc. There are also more guns and it is just a great game to play.


----------



## thermophilis (Nov 30, 2009)

I just bought it last night, and so far I really like it. It seems to run better than the first one did while having better graphics. And the level design is awesome. My biggest complaint is Rochelle, I know everyone is saying the same thing but I think she is the weakest character.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 30, 2009)

thermophilis said:


> I just bought it last night, and so far I really like it. It seems to run better than the first one did while having better graphics. And the level design is awesome. My biggest complaint is Rochelle, I know everyone is saying the same thing but I think she is the weakest character.



Here is the L4D2 line up.

1 annoying ex convict who is on rare occasion funny - Nick

1 annoying uneducated redneck who is pretty much a stereotype - Ellis

1 annoying not attractive female - Rochelle

1 semi cool black guy - Coach


To be honest, they just should have put Lo Wang in there along with Duke Nuke'em, John Matrix from commando, and Summer Glau as the token female bad ass.


----------



## thermophilis (Nov 30, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Here is the L4D2 line up.
> 
> 1 annoying ex convict who is on rare occasion funny - Nick
> 
> ...



Fixed.  But I agree completely, the characterization from the first one was much better, it was far from perfect, but I really don't like the characters much in l4d2.

Saying that coach's comments when a jockey jumps on someone are pretty damn funny, about the only time I've laughed out loud playing this game so far.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 30, 2009)

Coach is the coolest character on there and I always play as him.  I also think Louis was the best character from the first one too, because I would bind the "Oh NOOOOOO!" key to a shortcut and spam it all the time.  It cracked me up.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hehe, love the Demo 

Although sometimes you get pissy when people start killing each other and you join in 

$50? Nah. Get a copy on eBay for $30.


----------



## awildgoose (Dec 1, 2009)

I love Ellis, just like everyone else on the internet should/does. He cracks me up everytime... plus I love the accent.


----------



## thermophilis (Dec 1, 2009)

If anyone wants to play with me my steam name is thermophilis (display name is eric though)


----------



## awildgoose (Dec 1, 2009)

thermophilis said:


> If anyone wants to play with me my steam name is thermophilis (display name is eric though)



Would be fun... but I would have a ping of around ~500 so I will have to pass on that offer... it's not very fun shooting a zombie then having it attack you because you actually missed because it's lagging


----------



## thermophilis (Dec 1, 2009)

Haha yeah you're halfway around the world. I do have my own ded. server and really fast internet, but I doubt it would matter with the distance.

Edit: wouldn't matter at all because you get screwed over for internet speeds in australia don't you? Maybe if you hosted it to an australian ded server. I know that my ping would be around 150-200


----------



## awildgoose (Dec 1, 2009)

thermophilis said:


> Haha yeah you're halfway around the world. I do have my own ded. server and really fast internet, but I doubt it would matter with the distance.



Yea it's a fun game, just not with lag and teleporting, it just ruins it


----------

